# Wooden Dummy Stand



## izeqb (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Guys...

This is actually my first post here and I'm not quite sure if I'm posting in the correct forum, but couldn't figure out where else I should post this...

I'm in the process of building a wooden dummy and I'll need a stand.

Initially, I want it to be a free standing dummy and this is my idea:

I'll take a old worn out tire, attach it to a plate of wood with screws.
Then I'll attact a beam (girder? - what's the correct term) to the plate, fill the tire with cement and woila! a wooden dummy stand  

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## izeqb (Sep 10, 2010)

Made a quick drawing:


----------



## wtxs (Sep 10, 2010)

izeqb said:


> Made a quick drawing:



To make it more "life-ly", leave off the the bottom plate, get the largest dia tire you can find.  You can really move/bounce the dummy around, well give your stepping a good work out.


----------



## geezer (Sep 10, 2010)

Your idea might work pretty well for a standing punching or kicking bag stand, but it looks to me like the tire would really interfere with your footwork with Mook Yang Jong training. You have to be able to step in very close to the dummy at times, with your lead foot penetrating behind the dummy's leg. Once, a long time ago I made up a free-standing dummy support by mounting a narrow welded frame on about a 4' x 6' piece of good quality 5/8" plywood.... big enough to stand on while practicing. That way body weight held the dummy in place. On the down side, it still wasn't all that portable. But then, neither is a big old tire filled with concrete!


----------



## graychuan (Sep 10, 2010)

One of my students made this one.... its the prototype of the one that I use. The pvc pole actually swivels in the base...Im satisfied. Had it for 2-3 years now.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 11, 2010)

If space isn't a problem, maybe you could use 2 tires to make your support posts, then span 2 slats of wood between the 2 posts with the dummy suspended on them. Then you would have a hybrid live/free standing dummy.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 11, 2010)

graychuan said:


> One of my students made this one.... its the prototype of the one that I use. The pvc pole actually swivels in the base...Im satisfied. Had it for 2-3 years now.


 
Thats a good one , but what does it feel like without the tapered arms , do you feel like it detracts from the experience in anyway ?
Because I know that unless your good on a lathe or know someone good at woodwork those tapered arms might be hard to come by.


----------



## bully (Sep 12, 2010)

The freestanding dummy I have has a hole drilled in the bottom of it and sits on a peg.
The hold has a larger diameter than the peg, this allows some movement in the dummy, making it feel more like a live dummy....so I am told as I have never tried one.
I will take it apart and get some pics if you want, let me know. Could possibly video the movement too.


----------



## bully (Sep 12, 2010)

Took the dummy off the stand earlier.....






The hole in the bottom of the dummy is bigger than this peg, allows it too move. The peg has a sleeve over it too allowing movement.


----------



## bully (Sep 12, 2010)

A front view dummy off...






I done a video of the movement but I looked like the michelin man so am not posting it, they say the camera adds 5lbs....mine must add bloody 2 stone:uhyeah:

note to self, stop eating.


----------



## bully (Sep 12, 2010)

ps the weights in the background are *ahem* my wifes, I promise.


----------



## izeqb (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the answers everyone...

I made my first attempt to make a wooden dummy this weekend and it wasn't as easy as I'd thought 

Anyway... I think I'll make a real stand for the dummy, when it's complete... I think that making a hole in the body of the log will be very difficult


----------

